# rig trip



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

This is in off shore because we did not see any blue water.

The trip started as planned ( Jack, Jason, Garth (Jason's son), Bruce (-Ebtide and myself) around 1130, ran out about 50 miles and stopped at a mingo hole. Stayed about 1 1/2 left with mingos ( some nice ones) and one scamp. Started to the rigs, looking for grass or other places to troll. Saw none, water was a dirty green. Got to beer can and did a little trolling, nothing. Started fishing using bait, picked up a couple of amacos and lots of blue runners. Around 2030, started chunking about 2100 first (and only) BFT was bought aboard. For the next 5 hours, we would catch fish but if it was BFT, either something would either eat half before it got to the boat or we would be cut off by something attacking the line. Continued to pick up blue runners and barracuda.


When it was time to move, the Port engine would not turnover. Long way out for a one engine return. With a little effort, got the engine running and went to another rig. No BFT but more blue runners and barracuda. 


Returned to the dock at 1030. Interesting thing when I put the motor in reverse and rev rpms to slow the boat, the boat surged forward. Not believing it actually happen , I repeated the process and the boat surge forward again. Slow learner- I guess


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Man, thank God you got the other motor going, would have been a long limp back. Flat calm day as well, cool report, thanks for sharing.


----------



## crburnside (May 26, 2015)

Man I would have loved to join! Great time looks like hope I can go next time!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW, that was the most tiring trip I've ever done! Ed was a great host and I tried to absorb as much as I could! He also snapped some shots that were great! Garth looked drunk/stoned in that pic!!! No FOOT pics!!! The wide array of species was great, did see some YFT breaking but no takers and lost lots of rigs to the sharks....Had a blast!!!:yes::thumbsup: I wish I could have gotten more pics but too busy running around trying to catch em!!! Garth got the biggest and smallest Mingo award!!!:thumbsup:

It was good meeting Jack and Bruce too!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Jason, I love your fishing outfits! Great report.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing in your successes, report, & pics.

catch 'em up.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Achim2 said:


> Jason, I love your fishing outfits! Great report.


I can't say that it proved to be lucky this trip...but it makes me wonder what it would have been like if I hadn't wore it>>> It may have been worse:shifty:


----------



## Fast Eddie (Jun 17, 2015)

Man, if I knew it was going to be that flat out there today, I would have played hookie.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

forgot to add the comment - that picture of just water was bait on the surface


----------



## Simply Sweet (Jun 18, 2014)

Great trip yall!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep, definitely a fun trip with a motley crew.
my pink shirt, ed's yellow, garth's green, bruce's tan, and jason's......uh...
i guess we can say rainbow.
can't wait to get back out there and win against the sharks and cudas.

jack


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Ed, glad you got that motor going. I dread the thought of coming all that way home on one motor. I think you got it worked out because you had a Redskins fan on board


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bill Me said:


> I think you got it worked out because you had a Redskins fan on board



That's right!!! Go Skins!:thumbup:


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

I bet your shifter cable popped off and was left in forward when you went into reverse and gave it gas. That happened to me when picking upsome one at the dock and did about $500 damage to my gel coat and almost destroyed another boat. The only thing holding the cable on is a c clip. Anyone who knows anything about c-clips knows that they are prone to pop off. Should manditory wire tied! Glad you guys had a good time.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I enjoyed the report and comments from the crew. Sounds like yall had a big time. :thumbsup:


----------

